# South-Western CT DM needs Group



## Reynard (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi all

I live in SW CT and due to recent real life type stuff, I am without a regular group.  I mostly DM, and prefer D&D 3.5 Core played in a "classic" style -- not so much hack and slash dungeon crawls, but "dice fall where they may, story emerges from play" type gaming.  I am looking to play bi-weekly-ish, either for a few hours on a weeknight or a longer stretch on a weekend night.  I tend to run homebrew settings and adventures and do not like running "Adventure Paths" because they assume entirely too much too far out in play.

Also, I don't mind driving an hour to play, and even a little longer if weekends, so the range is most of CT and even southern-central Mass.

If you have a group that needs a new DM, even if for a short run before 4E comes out, drop me a line at "eller3 [at] sbcglobal [dot] net".


----------

